# My Second Pink Sky



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 25, 2017)

Just opening up, but it has a spacing issue so I thought I would get a shot before the second flower gets in the way.

I am super excited about this result as my first one was quite ugly last summer.
This plant was bought as a medium sized seedling about three years ago.
Unlike my other Pink Sky, this is still a single growth plant, a slow but steady grower, and has more than doubled in size over the years. Still, it is smaller than the other two, especially the width of the leaves are narrower. 
The leaves arch over and droopy, though. Oh, well...

The first picture is from late January. The sight that made me very excited but anxious as the outcome can be horrible. lol

This one and the other Pink Sky only took one month to go from low spike to open bloom. Speedy development! I'd say the fastest among any paphs I've seen. 

A bit smaller than my other one, but the shape and color is much much better! :smitten:

I want to put roth pollen on this.
Or anyone who happens to have a nice Lady Rothschild laying around, I accept pollen. hehehe.
Seriously, please!!!!


----------



## troy (Feb 25, 2017)

Very nice!!!


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 25, 2017)

looks good to me. Mike


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks good. Nice to see a cross like this that doesn't have hooks and horns on the lip. Seems like this one's a keeper.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 25, 2017)

that is an awesome outcome.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 25, 2017)

I am in love!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice, hope mine comes out as nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2017)

Cool. Where did you get the fake back drop? It looks so real  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2017)

At a gallery in SoHo, but German company. 
I love it!


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 27, 2017)

Love the color and proportions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2017)

That is so nice!! Everytime I look at it looks better!! I also like the picture!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Both are open now and I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2017)

troy said:


> That is so nice!! Everytime I look at it looks better!! I also like the picture!!



Thanks, Troy,
I love it, too! 
I hope it blooms again before I die. lol


----------



## Silvan (Feb 27, 2017)

Gorgeous. Nice accomplishmnet. Congrats!
:clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you.
I think I'm having quite a bit of luck with this cross. 
My third Pink Sky is showing low spike now. 
My first one that gave me ugly flowers last year is also showing signs, again. 

Delrosi and Dollgoldi are pushing more sheaths, but they have done this to me for two years now. 

I am yet to see any of my Gloria Naugle, Harold Koppowitz, Rolfei and other such crosses to spike.


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2017)

I also have some multi brachy / parvi crosses I would like to see bloom before I die lol.. they are so cool looking but take so loooonnngggg


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Entire plant shot. 
The flower color is correct in the very first posting.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2017)

Very good.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Feb 28, 2017)

Excellent color. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 28, 2017)

That is a really nice PS. If you think you're going to die soon, sent it to me please!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2017)

Shameless pandering.


----------



## Carkin (Feb 28, 2017)

That is so beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 28, 2017)

Carkin said:


> That is so beautiful!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I'm in love! :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2017)

Why is it all crooked?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice flowers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Feb 28, 2017)

Very nice. Congrats. Stay healthy. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Feb 28, 2017)

Dang I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 2, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 3, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Why is it all crooked?



I don't know. It is strange that it did that because it was under the light and you would think it would go straight up. 
Oh, well...who knows? I think it kind of goes well with droopy leaves. haha


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2017)

That is a beautiful flower!


----------



## blondie (Mar 5, 2017)

Very nice bloom there


----------

